# Royal Crown Cola



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been trying to find out some information on this bottle but can't seem to find anything definitive. Can someone tell me when and where it was made? On the bottom it has embossed "Contents 12 Fl Ozs" "L G W8(or 9)" "752" and "4". I don't think it's terribly old but I'd like to know where and when it may have been made. Thanks!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Crystal,

 The base markings often tell the tale on soda bottles.

 "L G W	Laurens Glass Works, Laurens, SC. Since 1913
 Note: Exact date of manufacture was separated by the letters, ex: 1939 would be 3 LGW 9" From.

 "L G W..................Laurens Glass Works, Laurens, SC (1910-1996). Plants also operated in Henderson, NC (opened 1957) and Ruston, LA. The Henderson and Ruston plants are now part of Saint-Gobain Containers." From.







From.


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you. I looked a little closer and it appears to be a 5  in front of the LGW.  I assume it was made in 1958. I found it in Lexington, SC so the LGW makes a lot more sense to me now. Thank you again. This forum has be a huge help to me. I've got many bottles and jars I've been looking up. Even have some more to pick up from my little dig sight.


----------



## ajohn (Aug 3, 2011)

JARS???[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

We have about 10 other jars. 2 large Lamb mason (one with one piece metal lid), 1 large Crown mason (no lid), 1 large Bennandin? Mason (no lid), 1 large Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason (one piece metal lid), 1 medium Quick Seal (patd July 14, 1908) with wire closure, 1 medium Ball (The jar doesnt say Ball but the metal lid does. It has a small square design all over except where a label may have been), 1 medium The Rath Packing Company- no lid (says Waterloo, Iowa and Patd July 14,1908), this one doesn't have a lid anymore but also has the wire closure, 1 small Atlas mason ( the lid says "Atlas seal-all mason Hazel-Atlas Glass Co. Wheeling, W. Va", and 1 small Atlas mason with a one piece metal lid.


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I also have a large Kerr Mason jar.


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Heres a picture of them.   I have another medium sized Lamb mason jar in another post (mason jars).


----------



## ajohn (Aug 3, 2011)

Yer LAMBS are very common(except they look cool if they turn purple.Yer ATLAS jars are also very common,unless they are in odd colors.The QUICK SEAL is common also,but might go for five bucks on a good day.That ROTH is not so common.Don't see them come up too often and might go fer about 20-25 with the lid on a good day.I can't quite make out that half gallon in the back row far right.
 You're finding lots of jars, odds are you are going to find a pretty good one if you keep pulling out jars!


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the information. The last 2 on the right in the back are the Atlas Strong shoulders mason and the Kerr. Have you ever heard of Bennandin? I think thats what it says anyway. It's written in cursive.


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

It may be spelled Bernardin. The r's and n's seem to look alike. lol


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

> Have you ever heard of Bennandin? I think thats what it says anyway. It's written in cursive.Â


 
 Hey Crystal,

 I believe it might be "Bernardin."

 "*Footnote to the Bernardin Story

 Here is the full Bernardin copy from Barnhart and Carmony's 1954 publication Indiana: From Frontier to Industrial Commonwealth

 " The Bernardin Bottle Cap Company, Inc., of Evansville, is America's first manufacturer of metal closures for glass containers. Alfred Louis Bernardin, II, is the third generation from the founder to be president of this notable enterprise, whose story is worthy of preservation in print as the record of an historic industry and of the men who labored for its success.

 Born in Battle Creek, Michigan, September 22, 1910, Alfred Louis Bernardin, III, is the son of Alfred Louis Bernardin, Jr., and the former Mary McNally. His father, who died in 1922, was president of the Bernardin Bottle Cap Company, Inc. After graduation from high school and the LaSalle Military School at Oakdale, New York, their son completed his education in the Catholic University, Washington, D.C., and the University of Southern California, Los Angeles.

 The Bernardin Bottle Cap Company was founded in 1881 in Evansville, by Alfred Louis Bernardin, Sr. This started the first manufacture of metal closures in not only the United States, but as far as is known, in the world. Since Mr. Bernardin was in the wine importing business and they experienced trouble with corks blowing out in ocean shipments, he devised a metal clamp to fit over the cork and down around the neck of the bottle with a metal strap that tightened the clamp and prevented the cork from blowing out the in transit. Later, Mr. Bernardin invented many other types of metal closures for glass containers that are still popular and in current usage. He invented the beer cap, or crown cap, currently used on beer and soft drink bottles. He later manufactured metal screw caps and still later experimented with applying colored lacquers and enamels to these caps before they were fabricated from sheet form. Others of his inventions were the first double shell cap, first cap to be used on catsup bottles, and many types of machines for the manufacturing and applying of these closures.

 The plant was located on Northwest Fourth Street in the block immediately north of the Court House. Mr. Bernardin, Sr., died in 1916, leaving a daughter Emma, and a son, Alfred Louis, Jr. The latter continued to operate the company until his death in 1922. During this period an additional product was manufactured, consisting of metal cans for food products that were used during World War I. Later on the company added new products, such as the nationally known line of Bernardin two-piece mason caps for home canning.

 Alfred Louis Bernardin, II, entered the business in 1933, and he is now its president. In 1948 a new and larger plant was built on West Maryland Street, occupying ninety thousand square feet, to accommodate larger production and afford manufacturing economies. Lithographing equipment and ovens were installed for the coating and lacquering and designing of sheets of tin. Machinery for manufacturing plastics caps was also installed. Recently some diversified lines have been added, such as metal typewriter ribbon boxes, aluminum containers for home freezing and storage of food leftovers, fabrication of aluminum foil for household use, and other diversified products. The employment currently averages approximately four hundred, and the products of the Bernardin Bottle Cap Company, Inc., are shipped into the forty-eight states." From.


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you. Is there any way to date this one? It has a diamond shaped mark on the bottom. It looks like theres something in the diamond but I can't make it out. Theres also some numbers that looks like 300 6 4. They're lightly embossed and it's really hard to read them.


----------



## ajohn (Aug 3, 2011)

http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html
 Try this site out


----------

